# I did it (not with the wife permission) he he



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i did it! i pulled the trigger on my first real mods. :willy: the wife dont no. YET! i just ordered the lpe cai and the 160 temp stat and a key chain and "GTO" reflex arty: I am going to get my a$$ kicked  i better get the tounge ready :rofl: wish me luck :seeya: by my calulation it cost me bout 525.00


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i did it! i pulled the trigger on my first real mods. :willy: the wife dont no. YET! i just ordered the lpe cai and the 160 temp stat and a key chain and "GTO" reflex arty: I am going to get my a$$ kicked  i better get the tounge ready :rofl: wish me luck :seeya: by my calulation it cost me bout 525.00


shhhhhhhhhhhh be very quite she is looking around


----------



## dtor (Sep 17, 2005)

Stay strong brotha. I'm sure we've all had an ass chewing or 10 for ordering parts for the car instead of buying stuff for the house.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Ha! 

She doesn't have any Say-So in the matter! As soon as she knows that the better! :willy: 

Women are NOT allowed to make any Negative comments on anything parked in the garage! :rofl:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

You're gonna be moving like those balloons in your post when she pull her foot out of yo a--. Can you say "Preparation H" boys and girls?

Look at the bright side. With your mods your goat may be able to out run the bullets when she start shooting at you  .


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

GOTPWR said:


> Ha!
> 
> She doesn't have any Say-So in the matter! As soon as she knows that the better! :willy:
> 
> Women are NOT allowed to make any Negative comments on anything parked in the garage! :rofl:


Amen Brother!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> You're gonna be moving like those balloons in your post when she pull her foot out of yo a--. Can you say "Preparation H" boys and girls?
> 
> Look at the bright side. With your mods your goat may be able to out run the bullets when she start shooting at you  .


 :rofl: Well i told her this morning what i have done. Better to tell her now than when the postman ring the door bell. 9 out of 10 she will be there to recive the goods :willy: and when it comes arty: time. i will have my grill painted torried red and have my engine bay costum painted along with the FRC


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> :rofl: Well i told her this morning what i have done. Better to tell her now than when the postman ring the door bell. 9 out of 10 she will be there to recive the goods :willy: and when it comes arty: time. i will have my grill painted torried red and have my engine bay costum painted along with the FRC


Cool! I'm actually waiting on my LPE CAI too. It won't be shipped out until Wednesday.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

dtor said:


> Stay strong brotha. I'm sure we've all had an ass chewing or 10 for ordering parts for the car instead of buying stuff for the house.


 :rofl: you said it :cheers its a guy thing


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

Tell her that you got the mods so that the GTO would get you home from work to see her faster. :rofl:


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Where did you get the Stat from?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> Where did you get the Stat from?


I sell 'em for 19.00 + 5.00 shipping........ and yes, I get my ass reamed for spending on the goat (and Samurai...), but then I get to go off on her when she goes and buys her three friggin' Downey & Bourke purses! :cheers


----------



## Warren11050 (Jun 30, 2005)

Try to work out a policy like the one I have with my wife...
DON'T ASK... DON"T TELL. Remember it goes both ways.
Good luck. :seeya:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> Where did you get the Stat from?


i got it from pfyc.com :cheers 19.99


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> I sell 'em for 19.00 + 5.00 shipping........ and yes, I get my ass reamed for spending on the goat (and Samurai...), but then I get to go off on her when she goes and buys her three friggin' Downey & Bourke purses! :cheers


Sad, but true :rofl: 

Pulled the GTO in the driveway after the cam / tune package, and it was
"What'd you do to your car ? " Uh, just a tune on the computer  \

OEM cam, pushrods, springs, retainers here in my office still :rofl: 

How many times a month do you need to "get your nails done?" :willy:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

westell said:


> Sad, but true :rofl:
> 
> Pulled the GTO in the driveway after the cam / tune package, and it was
> "What'd you do to your car ? " Uh, just a tune on the computer  \
> ...


Hahahaha, I told her the car had a HUGE vacuum leak (she doesn't have a clue...) and I like the way it sounded, she rolled her eyes. And yep, I've got enough parts upstairs in the warehouse here at work I could put together another GTO..... :willy: :lol:


----------



## yamaal14 (Feb 8, 2005)

tell her i told you to do it or else


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaal14 said:


> tell her i told you to do it or else


 :rofl:


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i did it! i pulled the trigger on my first real mods. :willy: the wife dont no. YET! i just ordered the lpe cai and the 160 temp stat and a key chain and "GTO" reflex arty: I am going to get my a$$ kicked  i better get the tounge ready :rofl: wish me luck :seeya: by my calulation it cost me bout 525.00


Hey EEZ GOAT.....This is Scotty. We met Friday night in the parking lot of Greenleaf Apartments. Nice to see meet a fellow GTO owner in my area!!... :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

2005GTOLS2 said:


> Hey EEZ GOAT.....This is Scotty. We met Friday night in the parking lot of Greenleaf Apartments. Nice to see meet a fellow GTO owner in my area!!... :cheers


hi there scotty nice to meet you to. we need to get together some time. i just got home from work sorry took so long to ring u back :cheers . heres to goationg around :seeya:


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

I love it! 
How many times do you need to get your nails done! :rofl: 

How about all the shoes?
All the various outfits worn once?
The jewerly?
The trips to get diapers that end up costing $125?

Oh, it's truely amazing! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yup yup


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I got a secret GTO fund from tip money and side jobs. Over $1200 since august. SHHHHHH. The old lady don't know.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Uh Oh!!  Hey Guys a woman just got in.

I'm makin' a list and checkin' it twice for all the guys who're tryin' to hide in here.

I don't need purses I need mods, so I'm lookin' for a little hush money!!!! :lol: :rofl: 

Monica


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

gto_lady04 said:


> Uh Oh!!  Hey Guys a woman just got in.
> 
> I'm makin' a list and checkin' it twice for all the guys who're tryin' to hide in here.
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Anytime I catch crap for my mods - I tell her it could be worse - I could have a girlfriend. Doesn't go over well, but gets her off the subject of my GTO. She still hasn't noticed the Thruxtons yet and I got them put on last Friday!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

If she was a "good wife," she'd understand about the need for mods...imao!!! But, then again, I'm the one who's trying to convince her husband that I need to increase my horsepower an additional 30 hp!


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Does she like the car's power?

I just installed my CAI and when we went for the test ride and she heard the difference in the engine's raw sound, she was sold.

Getting a chunk of money soon and had no prob convincing her to go with the LT headers.

Tru


----------

